# Dynamark 10/36



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I've seen here where there where some people with the same brand of mower. So I thought I would post these pictures of the one I have. It's a 10/36 with the rear discharge. Which I really like. I can mow what ever where ever I need to. And I don't have to worry about kicking something out and hitting someone, or something. It's a pretty simple design. And it's easy to work on. Also I've been told it will run for a very long time. This one would not move. The guy called me to look at repairing it. When I got out of the truck the axle was sticking out of the housing about 4 inches. Having not seen one of these for a very long time. I told him being as old as it was. I wasn't sure I could even get the parts. So he asked me if I would be interested in buying it for parts. Which I did. After leaving it sit for a couple months I decided to try to fix it. Or at least see why the axle was disconnected. It was a simple fix. I jacked it up and found out the rear end came apart easier than others I had worked on. After opening it up I found out that the spring clip that held the axle in. Was sheared off. So for about 75 cents. I fixed it. Now I have some work to do on the motor. I also need to get the seat recovered.


----------

